# No VDDC Temps



## betasilie (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi

I have the newest version of GPU-Z (0.2.8.) and a 4870. But i can't see any VDDC temperature. Can you tell me a reason for this?







beta


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 3, 2008)

That has happened to me after using AMD GPU CLOCK TOOL, try rebooting, if that does not solve the issue....what type of 4870 do you have?

Maybe is a cheaper one without those sensor or you just need a bios update.


----------



## betasilie (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you. AMD-GPU-Clock has really caused the problem. 

But this is a problem for me, because i want to overclock beyond the CCC limits.


----------



## dps (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the same problem on SAPPHIRE HD 4870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E. I don`t use AMD-GPU-Clock.


----------

